# Equipment Rating



## Withered Soul (Jun 14, 2003)

What equipment do you have? I'm particulary looking for things made by Lifeline like the Power Pushup or the Jump Sole. Which things do you recommend and which should be burned? Please give reasons to your ratings.


Ankle/wrist weights - 7/10

I like using these but if you're shadowboxing you can get friction burn from the weights sliding up and down your wrists or easily throw you off balance if around ankles.


Chin up Bar - 10/10

This baby is very cheap, a good standard one can cost you $7 up. Just put it at the top of a door frame and off you go. You can also use it to help you with sit-ups if you put it at the bottom of the door frame. There are all sorts of exercises and variations you can do with it and it's very effective. To find some exercises go to:
http://www.trainforstrength.com/ex-10.shtml


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't trust these "pressure holds it" chin-up bars!


----------

